# Publisher 2003



## Simbad (20. Juli 2005)

Ich habe schon mal im Internet nach gesehen ob ich ein Handbuch nur für Publisher 2003 bekommen könnte, aber ich habe leider keins gefunden was mich weiter bringen könnte.
Das Office 2003 Handbuch hat zwar ein Kapitel mit drin von Publisher 2003 aber das ist mir zu kurz. Meist lernt man durch Tutorials, aber wo finde ich welche?


----------

